# whats the stuff you soak the food in for nutritions ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

i heard some people soak the food before feed the p's to make sure they get all the proper nutritions and i heard it helps with the colour of the fish. just want to know the name of the product and if its worth buys and does it really work ?


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't know much about it but the product your looking for is KENT ZOE, or VITACHEM. It works well in the sense of how humans work when were supplied with enough vitamins and minerals, we stay healthy. The fish stuff brings out the natural colours in the piranha.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah your talking about vita chem. I couldn't find it at the lfs had to order it on ebay.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

there is also something called "nourish" by seachem


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

cant find these products in canada so far. anyone from canada know where i can find this stuff at? and does it really help ?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Bigals carries Zoe and I'm sure mops.ca carries all three


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Feefa said:


> Bigals carries Zoe and I'm sure mops.ca carries all three


thanks i will look into that .


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Big Al's does carry Kent Zoe. Usually in stock all the time, and it does bring out the colors in my piranhas.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

is garlic guard the same thing?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

i ordered it from here and got in 3 days.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/vita-chem-f...473-p-2931.html


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

1rhom said:


> i ordered it from here and got in 3 days.
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/vita-chem-f...473-p-2931.html


yea yea thanks mann was looking all over for it.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

jamezgt said:


> Big Al's does carry Kent Zoe. Usually in stock all the time, and it does bring out the colors in my piranhas.


vitachem is definitly the best, look at the ingredients and you will see, but dont listen to the instructions on any of the bottles they want you to add to the water, that stuff is about 11 dollars for a small bottle, thats why we soke the food with it, plus i think the vitamins will have a higher presence in your fish that way, boyds vitachem the best.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

the keeper said:


> Big Al's does carry Kent Zoe. Usually in stock all the time, and it does bring out the colors in my piranhas.


vitachem is definitly the best, look at the ingredients and you will see, but dont listen to the instructions on any of the bottles they want you to add to the water, that stuff is about 11 dollars for a small bottle, thats why we soke the food with it, plus i think the vitamins will have a higher presence in your fish that way, boyds vitachem the best.
[/quote]

iight cool


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Just ordered my bottle off of ebay....had cheaper shipping.


----------

